# Phoenix Southwest Audiofest, December 4th!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

*Soundz N Performance in Phoenix, AZ will be hosting a 2X MECA sanctioned event on Saturday, December 4th.* SQL, SQL Installation, SPL, Drive By SPL and Show N Shine will be offered.

*Pre-registration is required for SQL and for Show N Shine* (due to space constraints).

We are asking that anyone who is planning to compete to e-mail the event coordinator (me!) at [email protected] before the day of the show. 

There is a chance that the show may need to be moved to larger venue to accommodate both competitors and spectators, so I will need to know if a venue change is needed as far in advance as possible!

Current MECA members will also have the option of the following pre-registration incentives for this – _and ALL MECA Southwest Audiofest events_:

*1) Current MECA members who PRE-REGISTER for SQL at the regular MECA member entry fee ($25), and Installation pre-registration is only $15! That’s a $15 savings versus non-member entry fees!

2) Current MECA members who PRE-REGISTER for Drive By SPL at the regular MECA member entry fee ($20), and SPL pre-registration is only $20! That’s a $15 savings versus non-member entry fees!

3) Installation pre-registration is also available for only $15 for paid pre-registrations for Drive By SPL.*

You can sign up to become a MECA member via PayPal at [email protected], or in person at Soundz N Performance, 812 E. Camelback, Phoenix AZ 85014 (ask for Dave).

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

This show has been moved to Hooter's on Bell Canyon!

Here is the new flyer for the December 4th MECA Southwest Audiofest event hosted by Soundz N Performance:

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/12-04-10AZ.pdf

Soundz N Performance is also hosting a charity car show benefitting The Boys & Girls club and the Phoenix Children's Hospital Foundation. Please contact Michael Guy at Sound N Performance [email protected] for details.

We look forward to seeing you there.


----------

